

Old-School Copywriting Books That Taught Me Everything I Know About Marketing - coderdude
http://insight.io/blog/2010/12/5-old-school-copywriting-books-that-taught-me-everything-i-know-about-marketing/

======
coffee
The Eugene Schwartz book is awesome, unfortunately it's out of print. But you
can go down to your public library and pick it up if you don't want to buy a
used copy for $200. If they don't have it, and you are in a metropolitan area,
they can send it out from another branch or a University library. Well worth
the effort imho.

~~~
alanh
It’s also available on torrent sites.

